# EMS/Fire/LE video games?



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2013)

At the risk of being called a wanker lol, are there any decent video games portraying the first responder community? I can't remember the name of it but I had a first person firefighter PC game back when XP was the new hotness lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2013)

Only game I have ever played that had fire/Police/EMS is grand theift auto hahaha


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys remember the firefighting arcade game that was usually at movie theatres or Gameworks? Where the controller was a fire hose? That's all I can think of for fire/ems. 

In regards to LE, check out all the Police Quest games. Pretty authentic. The SWAT game franchise was a successor to Police Quest.

Also, like Desert said, you can't go wrong with GTA.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 5, 2013)

This is the game I remember playing 

F.D.N.Y. Firefighter: American Hero

http://www.ratloop.com/?games/firefighter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkcJxc3vIY0

Not sure when it came out, probably late 90s/early 2000s. Seemed fun at the time and definitely different than the dime a dozen shooter games we have now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You guys remember the firefighting arcade game that was usually at movie theatres or Gameworks? Where the controller was a fire hose? That's all I can think of for fire/ems.
> 
> In regards to LE, check out all the Police Quest games. Pretty authentic. The SWAT game franchise was a successor to Police Quest.
> 
> Also, like Desert said, you can't go wrong with GTA.



Is that the one where you stand there and move around to avoid bullets and to hide and what not?

I always thought they could've made a rad LE game off the Time Crisis platform. The one where you stepmom the foot-pedal to stand up from behind cover to shoot then let it go to hide and reload. 

That firefighting game was a lot of fun!


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 5, 2013)

There's a games series out of Germany for PC called Emergency. I recommend Emergency 4 which was called 911 First Responders in the US. It's a top down command game for all services and has missions, and a freeplay map where it randomly throws accidents at you in your city. It's older, but has a large modding community in the US and Europe.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 5, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> There's a games series out of Germany for PC called Emergency. I recommend Emergency 4 which was called 911 First Responders in the US. It's a top down command game for all services and has missions, and a freeplay map where it randomly throws accidents at you in your city. It's older, but has a large modding community in the US and Europe.



I always chuckled at sending crews to things they could not handle.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Is that the one where you stand there and move around to avoid bullets and to hide and what not?
> 
> I always thought they could've made a rad LE game off the Time Crisis platform. The one where you stepmom the foot-pedal to stand up from behind cover to shoot then let it go to hide and reload.
> 
> That firefighting game was a lot of fun!



Yessir, that's Police Quest. Swat was a more polished version of that series.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You guys remember the firefighting arcade game that was usually at movie theatres or Gameworks? Where the controller was a fire hose? That's all I can think of for fire/ems.



they have it at Chuck-E-Cheese


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Is that the one where you stand there and move around to avoid bullets and to hide and what not?
> 
> I always thought they could've made a rad LE game off the Time Crisis platform. The one where you stepmom the foot-pedal to stand up from behind cover to shoot then let it go to hide and reload.
> 
> That firefighting game was a lot of fun!




There was an LE themed arcade game from Japan that relied on motion sensors. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiKa9aC6gQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Emergency 2013

http://store.steampowered.com/app/222820/


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 7, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Emergency 2013
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/222820/




Personally I'd stay away from 2013 or 2012... They're really bad sequels that were released after the original company was bought out. I'd stay with 4, or wait for Emergency 5 which is set to get the series back on track.

There was supposed to be an edition of 2012 called 2012 professional. It was set to be a very realistic simulator, but was scrapped for 5.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/police-quest-spiritual-successor-cancelled-6412610


----------



## Jambi (Aug 7, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Personally I'd stay away from 2013 or 2012... They're really bad sequels that were released after the original company was bought out. I'd stay with 4, or wait for Emergency 5 which is set to get the series back on track.
> 
> There was supposed to be an edition of 2012 called 2012 professional. It was set to be a very realistic simulator, but was scrapped for 5.



Good to know. I've never played any of them. Besides, after the Steam Summer Sale, I've got too little time, and too many games!


----------



## Rockies (Aug 18, 2013)

If there were truly a game that simulated emt shifts. it would be so boring you wouldnt even play it.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2013)

Rockies said:


> If there were truly a game that simulated emt shifts. it would be so boring you wouldnt even play it.



Same could be said about any military based game lol


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2013)

Or hospital shifts. "Ok, team, let's go round on our 25 patients and listen to the 3rd year medical student give awkward patient presentations. At least the hilariously out of touch treatment plans will bring a bit of humor."


----------



## Meursault (Aug 19, 2013)

Rockies said:


> If there were truly a game that simulated emt shifts. it would be so boring you wouldnt even play it.



Behold, the IFT shift simulator! For maximum realism, let someone else decide when you stop playing.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 19, 2013)

Mydoctorgames.com has an ambulance section lol


----------



## J B (Aug 20, 2013)

Medics can do brain transplants in some states right?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC3AM6fj3gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PaddyWagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Since I'm a game developer in my day job, I'll see what I can do to come up with something less... painful to play than what you've all described here =)


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 31, 2013)

I remember the old school game emergency.. didn't know they came with sequels. I also remember about 10 years back they had a paramedic game for the PC. I forget the name of it. but It was Alright.. 

I never forget the intro.. EMS.. Some people feel that its an instant ticket to the pearly gates... Umm yeah about that.. I think I may burn in hell for some of my comments vs. rise to the front of the gates.


----------

